# Queensland Amateur Brewing Championship 2015



## clarkey7 (9/7/15)

I'm posting this here on behalf of Dan Angus 
Cheers,
Dave Clarke


Dear fellow QLD brewers,

I have just now updated the QABC website with key details regarding this years’ competition.

Key dates are that the judging will be held on the 19th and 20th September 2015 at the Charming Squire Hotel in Brisbane.

Cut off for entry is 1pm on the 5th September at Craftbrewer, alternatively final drop off to all Brewers Choice stores should be by COB on the 1st of September.
Entry costs are $5 per entrant, and $5 per entry

Guidelines will be available soon, however there is no change from 2014.

Style guidelines will be as per the 2014 competition, in other words we are not adopting the new BJCP guidelines for 2015.

Once again we require two bottles per entry as the higher scoring beers will be held for the AABC.

The committee for this year's QABC is:
Organiser & Head Steward: Dan Angus
Competition Secretary: Mark Davies
Judge Director: Dave Clarke
Registrar: Jason McDonald
Venue Co-ordinator & Sponsorship: Mark Davies
Transportation: Tim Butler / Dean Tummers

We will be needing a good number of judges and stewards for the competition and I would welcome any emails with indications of support as soon as you know if you can make yourself available.

I’m looking forward to a great competition, and in making sure we can put in a great selection of entries to the AABC as we host it in our own home turf!

Please forward this around your local clubs and encourage as many members as you can to enter.

Cheers,

Dan Angus
QABC Organiser & Head Steward


----------



## antmandan (3/8/15)

Thought this might be a good opportunity to re-fire up my old AHB account. It's not long until the QABC and you'll find the entry forms (which are practically the same as last year) appearing up on the site in the next couple of days.

The one big change regarding entries is that we are asking you to include an A4 unsealed envelope, stamped and with your home address on to it. This will make it infinitely easier for us to get your results back to you after the weekend of the comp.

I'm still looking for judges and stewards and will be setting up a rego page for this shortly as well.

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## antmandan (20/9/15)

Results are in! Congratulations to Nathan Semmens for taking out the title of Queensland's Champion Homebrewer. Nathan also took out Best Beer of Show (decided by points) with an Australian Premium Lager at 47 points. 

Full placings will be available soon on the qabc website, here is the full score list for those who entered beers. Scoresheets will be mailed out along with prize certificates or ribbons in the coming weeks. Thanks to all the volunteers, those who entered beers, and of course to the sponsors for making this a great competition, and we'll see you all again in a month for the AABC!

*EDIT: Please note that it has come to my attention that the medal calculations are in error. Historically the QABC cut-offs have been 45 for Gold, 38 for Silver and 30 for Bronze. Apologies for any confusion this may have caused. The spreadsheet will be updated once we correct this mistake.* 

View attachment Queensland Amateur Brewing Championship 2015 - Results By Style.html


----------



## Ross (20/9/15)

Another brilliantly run comp by the Qld crew. Incredibly fast fast results released, in what has become part of the course from these guys/gals. Huge congrats to everyone involved... 
& good luck to the winners & placegetters going forward into the Nationals, I think we every chance of getting the title back, looking at those scores...

Cheers Ross


----------



## antmandan (20/9/15)

Thanks Ross!

More results are in:

Champion Brewer:
(Note: The Champion Brewer Award is calculated on the sum of the brewer's highest 4 placings over 4 separate categories (classes 1-18 only): 1st = 3 points, 2nd = 2 points, 3rd = 1 point.)
1 Natham Semmens 12 (5 x 1st, 2 x 2nd, 1 x 3rd and a 2nd and 3rd that don't count due to higher place in the same category)
2 Paul Schofield [BABBs] 10 (2 x 1st, 3 x 2nd, 0 x 3rd and a 3rd that don't count due to higher place in the same category)
=3 David Colville 5 (1 x 1st, 1 x 2nd, 0 x 3rd)
=3 Jason Phan 5 (1 x 1st, 1 x 2nd, 0 x 3rd)
=3 Martin Rudge [BABBs] 5 (1 x 1st, 1 x 2nd, 0 x 3rd)
=6 Daniel Angus [BABBs] 4 (1 x 1st, 0 x 2nd, 1 x 3rd)
=6 David Clarke [BABBs] 4 (1 x 1st, 0 x 2nd, 1 x 3rd)
=6 Scott Eckford [RBT] 4 (1 x 1st, 0 x 2nd, 1 x 3rd)
=6 Nick Barnes [BABBs] 4 (1 x 1st, 0 x 2nd, 1 x 3rd)
=6 Shaun Elwood 4 (1 x 1st, 0 x 2nd, 1 x 3rd)
=11 Earle Douglas [TOOSOBA] 3 (1 x 1st, 0 x 2nd, 0 x 3rd)
=11 Matthew Hockaday 3 (1 x 1st, 0 x 2nd, 0 x 3rd)
=11 Mark Bedford [BABBs] 3 (0 x 1st, 1 x 2nd, 1 x 3rd)
=11 Michael Johnson [IBU] 3 (1 x 1st, 0 x 2nd, 0 x 3rd)
=15 Karl Robinson [IBU] 2 (0 x 1st, 1 x 2nd, 0 x 3rd)
=15 Jimmy Vanschyndel [PUBS] 2 (0 x 1st, 1 x 2nd, 0 x 3rd)
=15 Luke Ronalds [GoldCLUB] 2 (0 x 1st, 1 x 2nd, 0 x 3rd)
=15 Roger Duncan 2 (0 x 1st, 1 x 2nd, 0 x 3rd)
=15 Spiro Zantiotis 2 (0 x 1st, 1 x 2nd, 0 x 3rd)
=15 Andreas Taylor 2 (0 x 1st, 1 x 2nd, 0 x 3rd)
=15 Cary Macdonald [BABBs] 2 (0 x 1st, 1 x 2nd, 0 x 3rd)
=15 Roger Lawrence [IBU] 2 (0 x 1st, 1 x 2nd, 0 x 3rd)
=23 Anhtony Kohn [BBC] 1 (0 x 1st, 0 x 2nd, 1 x 3rd)
=23 Martin Wallis [IBU] 1 (0 x 1st, 0 x 2nd, 1 x 3rd)
=23 Michael Guy [BABBs] 1 (0 x 1st, 0 x 2nd, 1 x 3rd)
=23 Matthew Obrien [Fraser] 1 (0 x 1st, 0 x 2nd, 1 x 3rd)
=23 Andrew Mahony 1 (0 x 1st, 0 x 2nd, 1 x 3rd)
=23 Dean Tummers [IBU] 1 (0 x 1st, 0 x 2nd, 1 x 3rd)
=23 Bryan Penley [BBC] 1 (0 x 1st, 0 x 2nd, 1 x 3rd)
=23 Julian Grigg [BABBs] 1 (0 x 1st, 0 x 2nd, 1 x 3rd)
=23 Troy Parker [BABBs] 1 (0 x 1st, 0 x 2nd, 1 x 3rd)

Champion Club:
(Note: The Champion Club award is calculated on the sum of placing points over classes 1-18: 1st = 3 points, 2nd = 2 points, 3rd = 1 point.)
1 BABBs 38
2 IBU 9
3 RBT 4
4 TOOSOBA 3
=5 PUBS 2
=5 GoldCLUB 2
=5 BBC 2
8 Fraser Coast Bayside Brewers 1
- Unaffiliated 46


----------



## nathan_madness (20/9/15)

Thanks to everyone who helped with the competition. I would have loved to have been there to help out and drink beer, but I had work with my builder who is building my brewery.


----------



## zappa (20/9/15)

nathan_madness said:


> I would have loved to have been there to help out and drink beer, but I had work with my builder who is building my brewery.


Whereabouts Nathan? Toowomba way or still over Belmont way? Looking forward to trying some of your beers.


----------



## nathan_madness (20/9/15)

Monty Brewing Co. will be based in Toowoomba and we are looking into starting a craft beer bar up here too.


----------



## earle (20/9/15)

I'd like to take a tour but I'm unsure of where 111 Unsure Street is?


----------



## Mickcr250 (20/9/15)

Pretty bloody happy to get the win in specialties, what a huge category this year! Big thanks to all the organisers and sponsors


----------



## Florian (20/9/15)

Congrats NickB, well done! Good to see someone of the old brigade is still dedicated.

(and Dave and everyone else of course!)


----------



## antmandan (21/9/15)

I gave the scanner a good work over this morning and the full results and scoresheets are now available at the QABC website. We will be mailing these to all entrants in due course but for those who can't wait I thought you'd appreciate having these now.


----------



## earle (13/10/15)

Any update on when scoresheets and certificates will be mailed out?


----------

